# Mike Whitehead accused of ****.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Mixed martial artists get pretty good attention from the local Las Vegas media but back in April, Mike Whitehead made the local news for all the wrong reasons. He was accused of sexual assault.
> 
> The female accuser and a friend hit Whitehead's home for barbecue. The women asked to stay at Whitehead's home feeling like they had too much to drink. That's when the alleged trouble began:
> 
> ...


Well that cant be good for his career. I also dont see 2 women making this up.. especially when i doubt that Mike Whitehead is all that rich. 

Usually i follow the rule "Innocent till proven guilty" but for some reason i feel that this is possibly the truth. I hope to god that its not and that my gut feeling is wrong.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well that cant be good for his career. I also dont see 2 women making this up.. especially when i doubt that Mike Whitehead is all that rich.
> 
> Usually i follow the rule "Innocent till proven guilty" but for some reason i feel that this is possibly the truth. I hope to god that its not and that my gut feeling is wrong.


What trips me out about this whole thing is that the 2 girls actually shared his bed after he asked... 

2 women sharing a bed with a horny drunk man is a Stupid thing to do lol... Still though, what a purv to do that while she was out, and continue after she said stop is the cherry on top....:thumbsdown:


----------



## 8packabs1980 (Sep 7, 2010)

Remember tuf2 Mike still probably thinks no means yes. Lol


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

8packabs1980 said:


> Remember tuf2 Mike still probably thinks no means yes. Lol


LOL! Nice!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

hopefully he gets the favored returned in jail.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kinda makes me wonder if he's gonna be asked if he'd like to "settle out of court"...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really hope it's not true but if it is, he should rotten in jail.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

he continued to have sex with her for three minutes, lol. guess that's how long he takes.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> he continued to have sex with her for three minutes, lol. guess that's how long he takes.


Quite the stallion that Mike Whitehead...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

If two chicks get in my bed, i'm thinking threesome 

I know alcohol was involved and you need consent to have sex with a girl but if they were all pissy drunk, why is Mike the only one being held accountable for his actions?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

> he second woman, who had been next to the woman on the bed, said she witnessed the alleged assault, according to the police report. The second woman alleged that Whitehead groped her during the incident, the report said.


This is the part that bothers me, really so Whitehead is raping your friend and you just sit there while he gropes you as its happening? Come on now something just isn't adding up.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This is the part that bothers me, really so Whitehead is raping your friend and you just sit there while he gropes you as its happening? Come on now something just isn't adding up.


for three minutes without jumping up and running...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> for three minutes without jumping up and running...


Exactly and then you add that to the fact they asked to stay there. I can't stand Whitehead but me thinks he got set up here. Think about it the Fighter who got busted with a grow op is an easy target for extortion.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Exactly and then you add that to the fact they asked to stay there. I can't stand Whitehead but me thinks he got set up here. Think about it the Fighter who got busted with a grow op is an easy target for extortion.


Yup, that really doesn't sound right...

"Hey Mike take another shot!!!, dude we're drunk.. can we spend the night at your place?? Yeah sure we can all sleep in your bed...."

He rapes one and fondles the other because he's such a brutal asshole...

was there a 911 call at all?

Regular chicks know if a guy is drinking with them and he's drunk and asks them both to get into bed... chances are he's trying to get it on...

Maybe they're not setting him up... but it really looks like they did.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

yea cuz mike whitehead is so damn rich and famous, they went to his trailer park and faked a ****.

look at mike whitehead, if this dude was raping your mom, you would prob be scared shitless he was gonna kill you and just stand there and let him fondle you too.

What did you want the woman to do?? drunkenly stumble away, he is only raping her friend, he prob wont kill them if she tries something dumb.

lord knows, he doesnt know how to fight or hurt ppl for a living.

Its totally believeable that the other woman would be stunned, scared shitless and pretend she was still asleep til the ordeal was over.

most ppl scared and in shock have this reaction.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> yea cuz mike whitehead is so damn rich and famous, they went to his trailer park and faked a ****.
> 
> look at mike whitehead, if this dude was raping your mom, you would prob be scared shitless he was gonna kill you and just stand there and let him fondle you too.
> 
> ...


Mike Whitehead is paid more by Strikeforce than alot of UFC fighters get paid... 

Dude made 30 Gs to get KOed by Mo... As a matter of fact he made more than Mo that night who left with less than 20 thousand..

You think these women know how much money hes taking with fight purses.. and whatever he's got on the side with coaching and so fourth? 

WIth all the Showtime and UFC appearances he's probably had and could have bragged about as well as the celebritiy acquaintences he could mention..

Nah, they see him on T.V., with the house and cars... he looks like he's rolling... I wouldn't put it past them...

What in the hell would they be doing getting drunk with this guy and sleeping in his bed with him? It smells like a set up to me..


But than again... I though Kobe was set up as well.... I really feel like females target celebrities sometimes to try to get a payout..


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

lets be serious, i like MMA and i barely know Mike Whitehead.

Who the hell is Mike Whitehead?? He isnt Kobe. 

He is a scary looking dude. Prob hanging with some grimey bitches. Bitches who get drunk with strangers and think shit is all cool or whatever, its a messed up world.

I would hope he didnt do it, but like i said, he is a scary, big guy, who prob lets ppl know he is a pro fighter.

Any women who be scared shitless, like a deer in the headlights.

Its definitely possible, guess we let the justice system handle it.

Seriously tho, Mike Whitehead isnt a celebrity.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was wondering whta happened to Whitehead after his loss to King Mo. I guess this is the answer!:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I was wondering whta happened to Whitehead after his loss to King Mo. I guess this is the answer!:thumb02:


He actually captured a KOTC title after..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

At lightheavyweight or heavyweight?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> At lightheavyweight or heavyweight?


Heavyweight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess he got lazy when it came to cutting weight?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I guess he got lazy when it came to cutting weight?


Nah, he bounces back and fourth between.. I think he just takes the best fights offered between the two..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> lets be serious, i like MMA and i barely know Mike Whitehead.
> 
> Who the hell is Mike Whitehead?? He isnt Kobe.
> 
> ...


Come on they were at his house so they definitely know who he is and think about all the guys he trains with and the fact he is regularly cornering fighters in different orgs. 



_RIVAL_ said:


> Nah, he bounces back and fourth between.. I think he just takes the best fights offered between the two..


Have you seen Whitehead lately? He isn't going back to LHW anytime soon.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I imagine she was saying "quit that some more". Mike's a passionate guy, he knows when a lady's ready to go


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

vilify said:


> If two chicks get in my bed, i'm thinking threesome
> 
> I know alcohol was involved and *you need consent to have sex* with a girl but if they were all pissy drunk, why is Mike the only one being held accountable for his actions?


Hmmm... Let's see... Because *if* the story is true-shady circumstances aside- he didn't have consent? Where is the confusion?:confused02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

leviticus said:


> Hmmm... Let's see... Because *if* the story is true-shady circumstances aside- he didn't have consent? Where is the confusion?:confused02:


well if they were all drunk, how do we know who initiated what? and yes you can initiate sex by hopping in some guys bed and acting horny. 
I'm not trying to be an asshole but how do we know she didnt enjoy the sex for the first 7 mins, hated the last three and decided to yell ****? If they were all drinking why does she get a free pass for her bad judgment (hopping in bed with a guy you dont plan on banging) but he doesnt get a break for his bad judgment (assuming that the chick in his bed wants some sex)?

Its not a clear and cut case and it shouldnt be treated as such. If your a guy that has a social life and hangs out with different girls, this shit can happen to you. Now if he's guilty of **** or if we find out there's a pattern of this behavior then by all means lock him up.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

How drunk do you have to be to stay asleep while a 261lb guy is having sex with you? ******* seriously? I don't buy that for a second. If she was drunk enough to not wake up while she's getting assaulted by that big and strong of a man, there's no way she could even have asked if they could stay there. 

Also, friend in the bed just laid there the whole time? Why did SHE wake up? I mean other chick didn't wake up until he was already having sex with her yet her friend is awake to witness the whole thing? AND she lays there the whole time? I buy that she'd be shocked and stunned, but not for 3 full minutes. No way in hell. When you think about a terrifying situation, seconds seem like minutes and shit lasts FOREVER. After about 10 seconds your body has a "Fight or Flight" response and that chick would've booked ass, regardless of her friend being in trouble. 

If Whitehead really DID **** that woman, then he deserves to rot in a federal prison for far longer than he'll get. No denying that. But something about this whole situation seems very off...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Police found some marijuana in his house worth about half a million. He is in trouble for sure..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Police found some marijuana in his house worth about half a million. He is in trouble for sure..


Is there a source for that? With that amount of marijuana, you could have a hell of a parrty.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, if you act like a whore it's not ****, it's just that you didn't get paid. 

Getting drunk at some random guy's place and sleeping in his bed is consent. If you don't want it, walk out his door ... better yet, don't get drunk in his house and hop into his bed to tease him. 

I'm all for harsh punishments for rapists, but sluts taking advantage of these laws is equally bad. While I don't condone Whitehead's behavior, I think these girls are just taking advantage of him or pissed at him. 

Usually this kinda thing happens just because they sleep with a guy expecting him to actually care about her the next day, instead of being another notch on his bedpost, so they change their mind and call it ****. Seen it happen all the time in college.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

source one


> Current Strikeforce and former UFC fighter Mike Whitehead is wanted on offenses relating to sexual assault and drug charges, Las Vegas' KLAS TV 8 reported late Monday night.
> 
> Las Vegas police officials were not available for comment on the charges Whitehead is allegedly facing when MMA Fighting tried to reach them early Tuesday morning, but according to the KLAS report, police arrived at his home to investigate the alleged sexual assault and discovered a marijuana growing operation.
> 
> ...


two
three
four


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, looks like Whitehead is gonna be out of the cage for a while... or should i say, inside the cage for a while? :smoke01:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

AmdM said:


> Well, looks like Whitehead is gonna be out of the cage for a while... or should i say, always inside the cage for a while? :smoke01:


Or in one


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

so rich and famous he grows weed to suplement income??

as for women "deserving it".... that a bunch of shit, nobody deserves to be raped, for ANY reason.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.

In Germany we have a case right now where a popular news anchor supposedly raped his girlfriend of almost a decade. At first it looked like he did it, but then it was found at that his girlfriend lied about pretty much everything and her injuries couldn't have happened the way she described it. So now it's pretty much his word against her's. Anyway, his reputation is destroyed and he'll probably never get a job on TV again. 

What does all of this have to do with this thread you ask? I have no idea.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

its funny how naturally sexist most men are. u dont know wtf happened yet all these examples of fake rapes etc etc.

think about it, this guy is so CLUELESS AND STUPID, he brings 2 random drunken women to his house...... FULL OF MARIJUANA PLANTS.

with stupidity of that calibre, i cant put anything beyond the peon brain of Mike Whitehead. 

He may have done it, he may not, alot are acting like its unplausable?? this guy is strong like bull, smart like streetcar.

have fun in jail. at least its unlikely ppl will mess with you, altho, its who you know more than how good you can fight in some instances.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I want to know if they made a 911 call as soon as they got out of that house.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm still pretty perplexed as to how most of you cats can think he was set up because of his "celebrity". I couldn't name one person he trains/corners so I'm guessing some random chicks aren't jocking his pole based on that either.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

hitmachine44 said:


> I'm still pretty perplexed as to how most of you cats can think he was set up because of his "celebrity". I couldn't name one person he trains/corners so I'm guessing some random chicks aren't jocking his pole based on that either.


Frank Mir.. Wanderlei Silva...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

**** is so not cool


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Frank Mir.. Wanderlei Silva...


Forrest Griffen, Todd Duffee, Heath Herring.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

innocent until proven guilty


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

True, the question is who is willing to work with the truth or is he going to work on it?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> its funny how naturally sexist most men are. u dont know wtf happened yet all these examples of fake rapes etc etc.
> 
> think about it, this guy is so CLUELESS AND STUPID, he brings 2 random drunken women to his house...... FULL OF MARIJUANA PLANTS.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say it sounds like it's bullshit unless it smelled like bullshit. I explained earlier, the whole situation with the women sounds like bullshit to me. From two chicks getting hammered and saying "YEAH WE'LL SLEEP IN YOUR BED TEEHEE!" instead of, say, sleeping on his couch or on the floor? To the other chick saying he had sex with her for 3 minutes while the other chick sat there, watched, and got groped? Sorry, shock doesn't last that long. Like I said there's like a 10 second delay until Fight or Flight kicks in. Hell, take that to 30 seconds to a minute because she was hammered if you want but 3 minutes seems like BS to me. Not saying it isn't true, but these chicks' stories don't sound right to me. And you know what they say, "If it looks like a duck, smells like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck." or someshit like that.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Why does everyone defend Mike Tyson so much, he was CONVICTED of **** (among other things).:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Kobe was accused of **** as well but I don't recall him ever getting convicted. Didn't Tyson start doing porn as well?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

if whitehead wants to go the kobe route, i hope he has 10mil laying around to spread the love like Kobe did.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That would describe Kobe wouldn't it?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Thread about Mike Whitehead is a thread about Mike Whitehead.


----------

